# Greetings from Gloucestershire



## Biggus (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello all hope life is treating you well

I have been drinking about 6 cups of instant every day for at least the last year and finally my taste buds have had enough! I've taken the plunge ( well put a toe in ) and have a V60, filters and coffee arriving next Tuesday. Got a bit excited about it all and even ordered an el cheapo ( bodem) burr grinder to see if I can tell the difference. Funds are like my belt as with everyone and not having worked for 5 years due to a stroke mean an espresso machine would probably be beyond me so v60 it is and french press and maybe a moccamaster in the future


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...anything is better than instant coffee.


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Greeting @Biggus! Another Gloucester chappie here - where about in Glos are you? Hope you enjoy your experience here on CFUK. I'm, still 'finding my way' with coffee having recently bought a Gaggia Classic and an 1Zpresso JX Pro but having used a Delonghi B2C machine and an Aeropress for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Biggus (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi Pacman I'm in Stow in the north of the county how about yourself


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

I guess you'd call it the North West corner, towards Newent / Ross on Wye. Stow / Bourton is a nice part of Glos (as long as you can avoid the tourists etc ha ha!).


----------



## wahman (Feb 18, 2021)

hello ! love the accent from down those parts. ooh arr


----------

